# DTG and vinyl service fulfillment service needed



## Dreem (Jul 28, 2009)

I started a fulfillment service with a certain person from this forum (kayseprinting.com) and got burned, the orders were payed for in advance immediately after placing the order, but the order weren't sent, and the customer who was ready to make multiple orders left and leaved a negative feedback for my shirts.

Im looking for a fulfillment service that doesnt screw around with my time and money, and Im looking for someone who can actually communicate and send me a message telling me whats up, if he's available to do the orders or not available, just so I know my status.

Thanks.


----------



## CloudCollective (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello, 

I operate a print shop and would be very interested in this.

Email me at [email protected] and we can discuss details further.


I look forward to hearing from you,

-Devin


----------

